# what font are them???



## wraj (Oct 7, 2006)

hi mates,
i am a amateur graphic designer and looking for this kind of font since long...for eg. take a look at " mangal pandey"  poster and ull get idea what am trying to say...similar fonts have also been used in those legendary and mythological creations...i googled but to no avail..pls help
regards
aamit wraj


----------



## neelg22 (Oct 10, 2006)

I am also searching for that font.


----------



## enjoy (Oct 10, 2006)

I dont remember the name of the font, but such a font came with the game "Age of Empire". If you have the demo you can install it and get the font.


----------



## wraj (Oct 12, 2006)

i checked the font of 'The Age of Empires' but its not the one that i am looking for..but still thanks for the effort


----------

